# rods



## 24yellowfin (Mar 26, 2011)

does anybody have a 7ft cobia rod for sale


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The minimum you would want for cobia fishin off the piers is 8ft


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 9ftrs for sale.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I build 7' cobia rods. Great out of the boat and kayak, not as good from a pier. I have 3 at Sunjammers. if you want i could bring you one to look at. next time i pass through along hyw. 98.


----------

